# RC Race Action Pics



## 403forbidden (May 3, 2004)

Just wanted to share some racing pics I took the past couple of weekends. I just started RC photography, so these pics aren't perfect, but I like them. You can see more of my pics at: http://www.RobsPics.com


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Those are GREAT!!!


----------



## BluesFan (Aug 31, 2003)

Seriously, good job.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm jealous just from looking at those pics because it looks like you have a really nice facility there with FIA curbing. 

Great pics, btw!


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Those are some sweet pics.


----------

